# Original skinhead fashion - 68- 73



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,

By 68 the hard mods and gang mods had settled into the orignal skinhead look, this evolved along the way until about 71, when the first Skinhead look really ended with the appearance of much longer hair (smoothies), jumpers, plaid trousers, later flairs, and Norwegians with the lattice tops and square toe. Beetle crushers as we used to call them. A good reference point is Jim Ferguson's Fashion Notebook, the relevant parts of which you can find in Skinhead by Nick Knight. By 73 all remnants of the look that the smoothies had retained had been lost to glam rock and flairs. That said, not much later the NF hijacked the original style for their nazi boneheads. The most radical departures of course being the completley shaven head, that orignal skinheads NEVER had. The use of American military style bomber jackets, much higher jeans, and much higher boots and most horribly simply a t-shirt on top replacing the checked shirts and tennis shirts.

Although the film "16 Years of Alcohol" with Kevin McKidd (Rome series) was made in 2003, it displays the late 60s /early 70s style of the original skinhead very well, in this case in Glasgow. As this photo shows, with the white jeans, the black or red Dr. Martens and the Crombie coats. https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5Qcl1S1M...AMUA/q0xrEkw4ejA/s400/16-years-Main-Photo.jpg
In this scene in the film they emulate the famous underpass running & shouting scene from Clockwork Orange 
https://generationfilm.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/a_clockwork_orange.jpg


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The original Chavs??


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I do remember a time when the original skinhead look had a capacity to shock (in my case, 1969) which was lost in its later incarnations. I also remember a rather strange thing that the skinheads/suedeheads, at least up north, had about umbrellas - sometimes sharpened to spear-like points and used as weapons.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The original Chavs??


Ouch!!  But not really true. Chavs are any of the youths of the underclass, read trailer trash. Whereas skinheads like mods and rockers and punks and teddy boys were/are all music related sub-cultures.

Todays descendants of skinheads are the casuals of football firms.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Centaur said:


> I do remember a time when the original skinhead look had a capacity to shock (in my case, 1969) which was lost in its later incarnations. I also remember a rather strange thing that the skinheads/suedeheads, at least up north, had about umbrellas - sometimes sharpened to spear-like points and used as weapons.


Same down south. Also inherited the sharpened metal comb from the teddy boys. Or in my case from my dad, who told me about it.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Not being a football follower, I really couldn't say when I last saw a skinhead, but the look did leave a certain impression at the time I was at grammar school (early 70s), as one or two of my more distant friends dabbled in it. Crombie coats I remember, 'Sta-press' trousers, red socks and Loake brogues. I don't remember 'plaid' trousers though?


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*British Street Style*

For those interested in this topic there is an excellent documentary on the origin of these styles. First chapter of the youtube is here:






You can find the rest if interested.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link, it looks like a good series, I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Centaur said:


> I don't remember 'plaid' trousers though?


The plaid trousers or Rupert the bear trousers as we called them were as I said part of the Smoothy look in 72-73.


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

Centaur said:


> Not being a football follower, I really couldn't say when I last saw a skinhead, but the look did leave a certain impression at the time I was at grammar school (early 70s), as one or two of my more distant friends dabbled in it. Crombie coats I remember, 'Sta-press' trousers, red socks and Loake brogues. I don't remember 'plaid' trousers though?


Now that is bringing it all back, I used to have the Ice Blue Sta-press trousers with White braces and the Dr Martens and Harrington jacket, thought I was soooo cool but what a sight that must have been. Yes the things we remember and regret all at the same time.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The plaid trousers or Rupert the bear trousers as we called them were as I said part of the Smoothy look in 72-73.


But it was never ever done to wear your Ruperts with your Glen Check Crombie.
Baggies with castle pockets and a military shirt with velvet collar, epaulettes and cuffs.


----------



## ourkid (Nov 17, 2009)

For those of you interested in such things the film 'This is England', which is set in 1983, may be of interest. Growing up in England in the early '80's I can confirm that Skins were certainly still around and kicking (sometimes literally) but by that stage there was a real split in music, politics and fashion between the 'Oi'/bonehead and 2Tone varieties.

I remember wearing Fred Perry polo shirts and smart jeans (Wrangler by choice) or sta-press trousers (burgundy were very popular if recollection serves me correctly) and braces. I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Doc Marten's boots yet.


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

ourkid said:


> I remember wearing Fred Perry polo shirts and smart jeans (Wrangler by choice) or sta-press trousers (burgundy were very popular if recollection serves me correctly) and braces. I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Doc Marten's boots yet.


*Now that is bringing it all back, I used to have the Ice Blue Sta-press trousers with White braces and the Dr Martens and Harrington jacket, thought I was soooo cool but what a sight that must have been. Yes the things we remember and regret all at the same time.*

See my message from before I had the Doc Marten boots in those days along with the braces... Nice to here others are still out there who can remember the clothes.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL just checked my Facebook page and a Swedish skinhead mate in my town just sent me a suggestion to join "Skinheads never die we just get older" Sounds like the group for me!  

I was going to do a separate thread on the second wave fashions from the 76-77 revival onwards, during which other old sub-cultures also rallied strongly, for example the teds, who had never gone away, but their numbers swelled, helped of course a few years earlier by the rock n roll revivial of bands like Mud and Showaddywaddy; but one point I want to mention here is the Kings Road fights. 

As I've mentioned before on this forum, my secondary school was 100 yards from the Kings Road and in the 5th year in 77, I saw it all kick off. The oddest thing that happened was that skinheads suddenly reappeared and started taking sides. The older traditional skins sided with the teds and the newbies (teenagers) sided with the punks. The difference of course was that the newbies retained the NF uniform (bald heads, T-shirts, big boots, bleachers) and made it even more outrageous by adding visible Swastikas, just like the punks, both on their clothing and as tattoos as well as sieg heiling all over the place. The thing was, that unlike the NF very few, if any, of these young new swastika adorned "skinheads" were racists or nazis. Like their compatriots amongst the punks they were just acting out and using nazi imagery to shock the establishment and their (mostly middle class) parents.

Nick Knight comments on this in Skinhead, which many of you have probably read, "The skins who sided with the punks were a new breed, who wished to be seen as more anarchical and more shocking than the punks. The new skins achieved this by reviving the most extreme elements of the old skinhead style and by exaggerating them. Heads were shaved completely or the crop bleached, sometimes with Union Jacks or other symbols dyed into it. Mohicans also gained poularity. Only the boots, jeans and braces were revived, no suits were worn. the Swastika, already adroning many a punk T-shirt, was flaunted in the form of facial tattoos and the public was taunted with Nazi slautes". 

"The skins who supported the teds were traditionalists. They were reviving almost exactly what the original skins had been, with their smartness, working class ethics and attitudes. These people regarded the punks as if they were middle class hippies ten years on. (I still do -James ) They hated the new plastic skins."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ourkid said:


> For those of you interested in such things the film 'This is England', which is set in 1983, may be of interest. Growing up in England in the early '80's I can confirm that Skins were certainly still around and kicking (sometimes literally) but by that stage there was a real split in music, politics and fashion between the 'Oi'/bonehead and 2Tone varieties.
> 
> I remember wearing Fred Perry polo shirts and smart jeans (Wrangler by choice) or sta-press trousers (burgundy were very popular if recollection serves me correctly) and braces. I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Doc Marten's boots yet.


Indeed. see my new post. The skins of the 80s were three different breeds. Many were basically punks dressed partially as skins. Others were NF and BM boneheads with not a suit, a Ben Sherman of a pair of loafers between them, listening to skrewdriver and other racist bands, not that there were many such bands. And then there were those who had revived the original style and listening to 2 tone and ska. And in many cases like the new Mods also listening to soul.

BTW, I mentioned Dr. Marten's in my opening post. Did you read it?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Also, could our Australian members, if they were there at the time, tell us a bit about the fashions of the Sharpies of the 60s and 70s (Not to be confused with the SHARP skins that started in the US in the late 80s).

The gang in Romper Stomper, from what I can remember were basically racist Australian skinheads rather than Sharpies. Or have I got that wrong?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Statement of the obvious, but I don't think class has been mentioned - the whole skinhead look was defiantly working class, almost a reaction against soft, complacent middle class suburban ways and possibly some sort of expression of anger at the undermining by various influences of the traditional working class way of life - factory closures, social mobility and (whisper it) immigration. I remember a lot of overt working class racism at that time, and the emergence of one or two extreme right movements, whose supporters certainly shared the skinhead look - not that they should all be tarred with that particular brush. In fact one or two skins I knew (we were in the same air cadet squadron) definitely, and slightly bizarrely to my mind, had hippyish, pacifist vegan tendencies, not quite the stereotypical aggro-boy image.

It was never a look that went down well in middle class families -bankers, lawyers, doctors and accountants, but no doubt some in today's professions may have been skinheads in their youth.


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

Centaur said:


> It was never a look that went down well in middle class families -bankers, lawyers, doctors and accountants, but no doubt some in today's professions may have been skinheads in their youth.


Yes I was one of those guys...A mis-spent youth. I am now in a professional role but still think back to the old days and laugh at times. My hair is thinning itself these days so the skinhead look is coming back natuarally Ha HA... and I still do like the braces look so that must be where it originated for me, I did wonder why I liked the look of braces and still feel the wish to wear them, must be a deep rooted thing!


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Edinburgh Lad said:


> the skinhead look is coming back natuarally Ha HA... and I still do like the braces look so that must be where it originated for me, I did wonder why I liked the look of braces and still feel the wish to wear them, must be a deep rooted thing!


I like braces too, and DMs (I have worn them for gardening mostly, for years, but find they are now attracting nostalgic interest from people of a certain age). 
I have to say that today's youth generally look very bland compared to when I were a lad - one or two goth types but most are just depressingly anonymous, as though they have stepped out of Prixmark's window.


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

Centaur said:


> I like braces too, and DMs (I have worn them for gardening mostly, for years, but find they are now attracting nostalgic interest from people of a certain age).
> I have to say that today's youth generally look very bland compared to when I were a lad - one or two goth types but most are just depressingly anonymous, as though they have stepped out of Prixmark's window.


*What is Prixmarks Window ?
*


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Edinburgh Lad said:


> *What is Prixmarks Window ?*


 I meant they look like mannequins from Prixmark, the very downmarket shop which sells dull clothing made by child workers in the far East.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The thing was, that unlike the NF very few, if any, of these young new swastika adorned "skinheads" were racists or nazis. Like their compatriots amongst the punks they were just acting out and using nazi imagery to shock the establishment and *their (mostly middle class) parents*.
> 
> "The skins who supported the teds were traditionalists. They were reviving almost exactly what the original skins had been, with their smartness, working class ethics and attitudes. These people regarded the punks *as if they were middle class hippies ten years on. (I still do -James )* They hated the new plastic skins."


Centaur, there's two class references for you in my previous post.

There was however a big difference betwen the real working class of the original skins of 69 and the plastic working class image adopted by punk-skins in the 80s just to piss off their middle class parents.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the anonymity of youth started in the late 80s,early 90s with grunge and the indie kid style, neither of whihc was a style at all. They both just wore leisure clothes in a certain way. Grunge = lumberjack shirt open over a t-shirt, jeans and trainers.
Indie kid = basically what everyone was already wearing anyway, focus on nice shoes, jackets and shoulder bags.

Which is why I admire goths so much. Many of them still keeping the faith since the mid-80s. At least they still make an effort.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Centaur, there's two class references for you in my previous post.
> 
> There was however a big difference betwen the real working class of the original skins of 69 and the plastic working class image adopted by punk-skins in the 80s just to piss off their middle class parents.


Yes, I noticed. I think your post must have appeared while I was busy writing my slightly later one.

By the 80s, the working class was dead on its feet in any case.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Which is why I admire goths so much. At least they still make an effort.


You do? I can't take them seriously, it seems a very contrived and predictable look, to me.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Centaur said:


> You do? I can't take them seriously, it seems a very contrived and predictable look, to me.


I didn't say I took them seriously, that would be a bridge too far I simply admire their spirit and effort to maintain a look. Which is no different to anyone wanting to keep up a specfic image, be it skinhead, country gentleman, mercant banker, football casual or goth.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Also, could our Australian members, if they were there at the time, tell us a bit about the fashions of the Sharpies of the 60s and 70s (Not to be confused with the SHARP skins that started in the US in the late 80s).
> 
> The gang in Romper Stomper, from what I can remember were basically racist Australian skinheads rather than Sharpies. Or have I got that wrong?


 
There was a small outcropping of Sharpies in Glasgow, basically a sub group of smooths but with longer hair again and most outstandingly dyed sideburns in bright blue or red. Some of the younger workers in the railway works and corporation sported this look. White jeans were often worn (but not at their work - dirty hard jobs). 
 The skins in Romper Stomper were just boneheads and glue sniffing tosspots.
AC/DC first gigged for a mostly Sharpie audience allegedly.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I didn't say I took them seriously, that would be a bridge too far I simply admire their spirit and effort to maintain a look. Which is no different to anyone wanting to keep up a specfic image, be it skinhead, country gentleman, mercant banker, football casual or goth.


An old school conteporary of mine is a librarian at the National Library in Edinburgh and a diehard goth. He goes to work on a daily basis in Victorian mourning attire, Frock coat, waistcoat, shirt with a come to god collar, button boots etc. Bloody nutter but a good guy.


----------



## ourkid (Nov 17, 2009)

ourkid said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Doc Marten's boots yet.


 Oops. I'm surprised I didn't read the previous posts properly. Apologies to all previous DM mentioners 

BTW I understand that the company shifted manufacturing overseas a number of years ago and have only fairly recently started producing a limited range of shoes/boots back in Northants. For a period of time Solovair were the only company making 'Airwair' style boots in the UK.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

ourkid said:


> BTW I understand that the company shifted manufacturing overseas a number of years ago and have only fairly recently started producing a limited range of shoes/boots back in Northants. For a period of time Solovair were the only company making 'Airwair' style boots in the UK.


Yes, that's correct - you have to pay extra for the 'Made in England' shoes. Incidentally, my father, who was always a bit of a shoe collector/fetishist, once had a special pair of Dr Marten-type shoes which I believe were called 'Astronauts'. The quality of the leather, which was a sort of bronzey olive green colour, seemed superior. Has anyone else here heard of them, or is my memory playing more tricks on me?


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Some of the younger workers in the railway works and corporation sported this look. White jeans were often worn (but not at their work - dirty hard jobs). QUOTE]
> 
> I recall having White Jeans and they were called "Skinners" anyone else remember that make? I Got sent home from high school for wearing them there one day, I don't think the head liked the look !!! Funny I still like to sport White jeans now and again to this day.


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Indeed. see my new post. The skins of the 80s were three different breeds. Many were basically punks dressed partially as skins. Others were NF and BM boneheads with not a suit, a Ben Sherman of a pair of loafers between them, listening to skrewdriver and other racist bands, not that there were many such bands. And then there were those who had revived the original style and listening to 2 tone and ska. And in many cases like the new Mods also listening to soul.
> 
> BTW, I mentioned Dr. Marten's in my opening post. Did you read it?


NYC skin style was a blend of both variations. Boots, braces and flights were the standard (with a sprinkling of denim jackets), however t-shirts, Ben Shermans or Fred Perrys were all equally represented. At $60 each, Fred Perrys were (and still are) a tough purchase for working class kids. Also, musical taste was a mix of usually Oi! and SKA. Skins started the NYHC scene, but you'd be hard pressed to find a skin at a present day Hardcore show. If so, they make sure to display a prominent SHARP patch or pin on their flight to avoid any altercations.

NYC Punks adopted the boots and braces (worn dangling down from the waist), but unlike skins, adopted the unbathed style as well. Don't even get me started on the bum patches.

BTW- Skrewdriver originally had a black member.


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

ostpl said:


> NYC Punks adopted the boots and braces (worn dangling down from the waist), but unlike skins, adopted the unbathed style as well. Don't even get me started on the bum patches.


The braces dangling down is a big hit in the UK with the young guys at the moment you see lots of guys wearing them like this and on display in shops windows. Not sure I fully like the style but at least it is helping bring braces back into the mainstream again.

Now what are those bum patches???


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ourkid said:


> Oops. I'm surprised I didn't read the previous posts properly. Apologies to all previous DM mentioners
> 
> BTW I understand that the company shifted manufacturing overseas a number of years ago and have only fairly recently started producing a limited range of shoes/boots back in Northants. For a period of time Solovair were the only company making 'Airwair' style boots in the UK.


The truth of the matter is far simpler in that Solovair never stopped making Dr. Martens in England....and the "new" Made in England Dr. Martens are I believe made by ...Solovair! Ever decreasing circles


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

Bum patches are large square or rectangular patches with band names and logos that punks safety pin to the back of their pants. The patch hangs down and covers their bum.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

We called them arse flaps in my day.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Which is why I admire goths so much. Many of them still keeping the faith since the mid-80s. At least they still make an effort.


https://www.waningmoon.com/corpgoth/

I think the real difference between goths and trads isn't the absence or presence of color, but that goths actually care, whereas trads JDGAF.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Centaur said:


> Yes, that's correct - you have to pay extra for the 'Made in England' shoes. Incidentally, my father, who was always a bit of a shoe collector/fetishist, once had a special pair of Dr Marten-type shoes which I believe were called 'Astronauts'. The quality of the leather, which was a sort of bronzey olive green colour, seemed superior. Has anyone else here heard of them, or is my memory playing more tricks on me?


Hawkins Astronauts, they also made a combat style boot with hook fastenings for the upper laces called Paradocs.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

My Pet said:


> https://www.waningmoon.com/corpgoth/
> 
> I think the real difference between goths and trads isn't the absence or presence of color, but that goths actually care, whereas trads JDGAF.


I'm sorry but I don't know what you're talking about. If you're talking about trads as in Ivy league tradders on this site, then you've misunderstood the thread. 
But if you are in fact talking about traditional skinheads then you couldn't be more wrong if you tried, because the original British skinheads cared immensely about their appearance both in 1969 and now. The attention to detail was/is astounding, stitched in double half-inch turnups on jeans. The size of the check on a shirt indicated your standing in a gang. The number of buttons and ticket pockets on your tonic suit. The length of your sideburns. The patina you created on your brown or oxblood boots by rubbing black polish into the cracks. The colour of your Fred Perry tennis shirt & its piping often indicating your football team, always mid blue with white piping for me to indicate QPR. The half-inch braces with white backing. And so on.
Being a traditional skinhead was as much about pride, neatness and good clobber as it was about music, football, beer and birds.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Party about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know what you're talking about. If you're talking about trads as in Ivy league tradders on this site, then you've misunderstood the thread.
> But if you are in fact talking about traditional skinheads then you couldn't be more wrong if you tried, because the original British skinheads cared immensely about their appearance both in 1969 and now. The attention to detail was/is astounding, stitched in double half-inch turnups on jeans. The size of the check on a shirt indicated your standing in a gang. The number of buttons and ticket pockets on your tonic suit. The length of your sideburns. The patina you created on your brown or oxblood boots by rubbing black polish into the cracks. The colour of your Fred Perry tennis shirt & its piping often indicating your football team, always mid blue with white piping for me to indicate QPR. The half-inch braces with white backing. And so on.
> Being a traditional skinhead was as much about pride, neatness and good clobber as it was about music, football, beer and birds.


I know what the thread is about, I was just expressing an observation of mine. Yes, I was referring to Ivy trads, not skins, and I certainly wouldn't have made the same observation about the latter than I would have the former.

Really, the comment was more related to the link I had posted than an understanding/misunderstanding of the thread.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

My Pet said:


> I know what the thread is about, I was just expressing an observation of mine. Yes, I was referring to Ivy trads, not skins, and I certainly wouldn't have made the same observation about the latter than I would have the former.
> 
> Really, the comment was more related to the link I had posted than an understanding/misunderstanding of the thread.


I apologise for misunderstanding you then. It was late, and my brain just couldn't put goth-trad-your text-and skinhead all together into something that I could understand


----------



## ourkid (Nov 17, 2009)

What's the badge you're wearing?


----------



## ourkid (Nov 17, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The truth of the matter is far simpler in that Solovair never stopped making Dr. Martens in England....and the "new" Made in England Dr. Martens are I believe made by ...Solovair! Ever decreasing circles


 Interesting. Thanks for the info. I've eyed up their oxblood shoes a couple of times but have no idea when I'd ever wear them.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ourkid said:


> What's the badge you're wearing?


It's the QPR (Queens Park Rangers) emblem flanked by two Irish flags.
QPR started as a church team (St. Jude's) in 1882 close to what would in the 1930s start to become the heart of Irish London, Kilburn. The team moved around from ground to ground for decades before finally settling in the heart of Irish West London in Shepherd's Bush. When I was a kid the crowd was all working class and a mix of English and Irish. Nowadays very very mixed, race and religion no longer so obvious a factor. But they still have a very strong Irish following that come from all over to see the team, hence the many different badges with Irish flags and the QPR crest. An example of this is that every year QPR and Celtic play a pre-season fraternal friendly, as do Celtic and Liverpool, and sometimes QPR v Liverpool.

And there you have the 3 teams I follow in the UK. My father being Irish, Catholic, and a devout republican was a Celtic supporter and went to Celtic matches whenever he had a delivery in Scotland that coincided with a Celtic game. 
Both my sons are QPR and Liverpool fans. In my case, Liverpool because it is full of my cousins, and because my 10 cousins in Dublin are also all Liverpool fans. In the case of my sons, it is partly due to my cousins, but more to do with the aspect that makes many Swedish kids Liverpool fans, Fernando Torres, Steven Gerrard, and the whole football and working class ethic that pervades LFC. In fact LFC has a huge following in Sweden, with a large supporter's club.

Last QPR match I was at in April 2009, there was a group of six Swedes sitting behind my son and I, who were surprised that the Londoner in front of them was responding to them in Swedish, till I revealed I'd lived in Sweden since 96 

"Apart from the badge, the rest of James' ensemble consists of a black Harrington, a black (washed out ) Fred Perry with white piping, paleish blue jeans with regulation double ½ inch turnups, and red 10-hole Dr. Marten's"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Just discovered that "16 Years of Alcohol" is on Youtube in 11 parts. Thoroughly recommended viewing. 




After the opening "preface" it returns to Frankie's childhood in late 1950s Irish Catholic Glasgow. Spot the velvet collared, checked teddy boy coat on his embarrassing dad.

The film was written and directed by Richard Jobson, who some of you will rmeember as the frontman of The Skids. 
In the extras on the DVD, Jobson says that the screenplay is based on a poem he wrote. Unusually for a film there are quite a few still shots, an effect I really like.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow! I just noticed that another one of my absolute favourite films, that I only have on a worn out VHS, is also on Youtube also in 11 parts.

Small Faces, also a gang/coming of age film, also in Glasgow, starting in 1968.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Hawkins Astronauts, they also made a combat style boot with hook fastenings for the upper laces called Paradocs.


 Thank you very much, I'm glad they weren't just a figment of my ageing imagination.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

On the subject of Hawkins. The Hawkins Gibsons were a tad more pointed than the Original Dr. Martens Gibsons and were also of a softer leather.

Another nice rarity nowadays is the original Solovair Highlanders, black 11-hole, steel toecap, lovely soft leather. I've had mine now for over 25 years, and they've worn very well. The new Solovair Highlanders have a harder glossy coated leather. 

I remember the Astronauts but not the Paradocs. Also who remembers the Solovair Southerners? ) and Solovair Englanders? 

The Highlander had a DMS sole, i.e. no yellow welt-stitching. A flat sole unlike the commando sole of the Southerner and Englander and no toe-cap stitching.


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

Do any UK skins wear creepers? In NYC, they seem to have crossed over from the rockabilly and punk kids to skins when they are in a bit more formal attire.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ostpl said:


> Do any UK skins wear creepers? In NYC, they seem to have crossed over from the rockabilly and punk kids to skins when they are in a bit more formal attire.


I wore black creepers in about 74 with drainpipes for a while druing that rock n roll revival, rockabily period.
The whole psychobilly-punkabilly crossover area has only been adopted by punks and punk based skins in Sweden, and by some punk-skins in the UK as well.Trad skins in Sweden and the UK would never wear creepers. It was never part of the uniform.

I was at a Specials gig in Gothenburg 3 weeks ago at a one day punk festival, and I was surprised at the declining number of punkabilly/rockabilly types. And pleased that 99% of the large number of skins present were traditionals or Trojan skins as some like to call themselves. There were a handful of flight jacket, t-shirt, bleacher, combat trousers, big boot types there but when I say a handful I literally mean a handful, 5 or 6. All the traditional styles were there, tonic suits, checked shirts, tennis shirts, jeans, staprest, boots, loafers, brogues, v neck jumpers, sleeveless jumpers, braces, cardiagans, denim jackets, Harringtons, flat caps, trilbies. Very warm day mid-afternoon so Crombies not in evidence. 
Moi? Fred Perry, jeans, boots, flat cap.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Wow! I just noticed that another one of my absolute favourite films, that I only have on a worn out VHS, is also on Youtube also in 11 parts.
> 
> Small Faces, also a gang/coming of age film, also in Glasgow, starting in 1968.


Hmmmm, I thought Small Faces was a rock band fronted by Rod Stewart. Actually I never encountered this skinhead thing in my small part of the world. Must not have been widespread in the U.S..

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Hmmmm, I thought Small Faces was a rock band fronted by Rod Stewart. Actually I never encountered this skinhead thing in my small part of the world. Must not have been widespread in the U.S..
> 
> Cruiser


No it wasn't,not in its original 69 form anyway, in the same way that ska and reggae were hardly known in the US before the second ska wave in the late 70s with The Specials, Madness, The Beat, Selecter. 
Jamaica = England was the rudeboy, ska, reggae trade route. I've read a couple of books about Jamaican music of the 70s and basically many artistis said the same thing that the US was just not a market for them at all.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Lunch at the camp site 2007, close to a punk & ska festival - Anders in Ben Sherman, staprest, traditional narrow braces & obligatory can of beer. Me with cup of tea & eating irons  Swedes have a problem every time they see an islander drinking tea with lunch or dinner  They find it extremely odd. https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v418/139/93/1581380895/n1581380895_30188_2548.jpg

And Henrik puffing away on his Henri Winterman  https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v418/139/93/1581380895/n1581380895_30190_3064.jpg

And Gary, probably thinking about one of 2 things, women or music https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v418/139/93/1581380895/n1581380895_30192_3596.jpg

And Christian obviously thinking, "oh matron, that's a lovely pair"  https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v418/139/93/1581380895/n1581380895_30195_4406.jpg

And Håkan saying "Oy Henrik, this is a real cigar" https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v418/139/93/1581380895/n1581380895_30201_5981.jpg

The gang at a punk Festival in Norway 2008 https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2681/183/92/674713210/n674713210_1530810_5957117.jpg (You'll notice in this photo that there's a fair bit of crossover between trad skins and football casuals)

And Anders and Johan in Blackpool last year for the rebellion punk festival, I don't know what Johan is pretending to be  https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._276064528210_674713210_3246848_6359380_n.jpg


----------



## Grudge Match (Jul 1, 2010)

Always thought crombies were comical on skinheads.


----------



## Grudge Match (Jul 1, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Hmmmm, I thought Small Faces was a rock band fronted by Rod Stewart
> Cruiser


Rod Stewart fronted The Faces. The Small Faces were a mod band fronted by the late Stevie Marriot.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> There was a small outcropping of Sharpies in Glasgow, basically a sub group of smooths but with longer hair again and most outstandingly dyed sideburns in bright blue or red.




What brought the sub-culture to Glasgow was it Aussies working there perhaps?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Grudge Match said:


> Rod Stewart fronted The Faces. The Small Faces were a mod band fronted by the late Stevie Marriot.


Yes, but in the U.S. songs by Faces (with Rod Stewart) were still released by the record company under the name Small Faces in an effort to capitalize on the brand.

As for Steve Marriott, I went to a Humble Pie concert in 1971 or 72, don't remember exactly; and they were great. My future, and at that time unknown, wife's cousin was a music promoter back then and promoted a couple of Humble Pie concerts.

Cruiser


----------



## Grudge Match (Jul 1, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Yes, but in the U.S. songs by Faces (with Rod Stewart) were still released by the record company under the name Small Faces in an effort to capitalize on the brand.


I never knew that.


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I wore black creepers in about 74 with drainpipes for a while druing that rock n roll revival, rockabily period.
> The whole psychobilly-punkabilly crossover area has only been adopted by punks and punk based skins in Sweden, and by some punk-skins in the UK as well.Trad skins in Sweden and the UK would never wear creepers. It was never part of the uniform.
> 
> I was at a Specials gig in Gothenburg 3 weeks ago at a one day punk festival, and I was surprised at the declining number of punkabilly/rockabilly types. And pleased that 99% of the large number of skins present were traditionals or Trojan skins as some like to call themselves. There were a handful of flight jacket, t-shirt, bleacher, combat trousers, big boot types there but when I say a handful I literally mean a handful, 5 or 6. All the traditional styles were there, tonic suits, checked shirts, tennis shirts, jeans, staprest, boots, loafers, brogues, v neck jumpers, sleeveless jumpers, braces, cardiagans, denim jackets, Harringtons, flat caps, trilbies. Very warm day mid-afternoon so Crombies not in evidence.
> Moi? Fred Perry, jeans, boots, flat cap.


I guess NYC is all mixed up then. Older trad skins will wear bleached jeans and t-shirts along with all the other trad styles mentioned above.

The younger generation that wear military fatigues have shaved heads, but I wouldn't call them skins. They are more metal kids trying to look like Phil Anselmo from Pantera.


----------



## but_ch (May 4, 2010)

Earl, correct me if I'm wrong. 

The Solovairs are the real deal. I have a few pair of the old DM's (UK) and one China pair. The Chinas are absolute crap! (I bought them off of Craigslist for a song) I had my hands on a pair of Solovairs, and the quality is outstanding, like the old DM's used to be. I plan to get my hands on a pair of the Solovairs in oxblood soon. 

Do a google search for Solovair, you'll find places that sell online for the same $ or less than the UK DM's. Although the DM "for life" shoe/ boot sounds like a good deal!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I apologise for misunderstanding you then. It was late, and my brain just couldn't put goth-trad-your text-and skinhead all together into something that I could understand


We're cool, bro ::fistbump::


----------

